# Series link help



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't understand this series link isn't going to work. (_The on screen message says it's because it's a repeat, however it isn't_) Can any help?


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Bad guide data? Surely you may as well do the equivalent of "first run and repeats" as only the new episodes are showing I think and I presume the 28 day rule is still in effect so you won't get more than one recording of each ep. Then if it starts causing problems sometime in the future try changing it back.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

There's the new program on Friday at 22:00 then I think there's a repeat on Sunday, Monday and Wednesday.

Isn't that just going to rape my recording space?


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

The "28 day rule" means that TiVo should only record one copy of the same episode within that 28 days provided the episode details are recorded consistently in the guide data each time. This is regardless of any setting you have Premiere/first run and repeats etc..


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Adder said:


> This is regardless of any setting you have Premiere/first run and repeats etc..


VM TiVo has a new setting *All (with duplicates)*. I assume that suppresses the 28-day rule. But if you don't pick that one, you'll be OK.

VM TiVo puts the word *new* on some episode descriptions; I assume the ones that will be caught by the Premiere option. (I think it gets set automatically if the publication date is within a month of the current date.) The True Blood repeats aren't marked as new, even though they should be. The publication date is also wrong for the UK. It says 2010 instead of 2011. So definitely a guide data issue rather than a software bug.

Probably 2010 is when it was first broadcast in the USA, so it's correct for America and wrong for Britain. This has been a common issue with guide data in the past. Arguably, the date should be different for each channel, so a programme could be Premier on Dave a year after it first broadcasts in BBC2. At the very least, it should be UK-specific. However, in the past I gather Tribune has said that the publication date means world-wide, and if that means UK TiVo series links don't work as intended, it's tough. It works in America and that's all that mattered to them. I hope that attitude won't persist into the Virgin Media era.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheers guys, I'll give this a go later


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

According to IMDB, the premiere of "Everything Is Broken" was on 15 August 2010. The U.K. premiere might not have been until last Friday, but the person setting up the guide data might not be aware of the implications.

A similar thing happened to me in the U.S. I had a season pass for "Being Erica" set for "first run only." That didn't work because the series had already completed its season in Canada. When shown in the U.S., the guide data showed the episodes as reruns.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Quick update on this, my TiVo recorded the repeat of fridays recording just now 

This is just going to record EVERYTHING.
What settings should I be using?


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Had you actually recorded that exact episode prior to last night, does the episode title and description match *exactly* if so?

What setting are you now using?


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Well we deleted Fridays episode as we watched it.

These are the settings.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

IIRC that means every episode but not one recorded in the last 28 days. The "Everything" option is new to the VM Tivo (ie wasn't on the S1) and, I assume, means just what it says... _every_ episode whether previously recorded or not.


----------



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

°Keir°;8416362 said:


> Quick update on this, my TiVo recorded the repeat of fridays recording just now
> 
> This is just going to record EVERYTHING.
> What settings should I be using?


Changing the Series Link to "Repeats & Premiere" seems to have 'fixed' the issue in My Planned Recordings for True Blood. Only one Friday episode per week is now being planned for the next two weeks. I was having the same issue myself.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

So strange, after checking what episodes are going to get recorded, it's now the Friday shows (New for UK) on FX HD. which is what we wanted.

Must be a bit buggy


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think there are still a fewe bugs in the system with some first broadcast dates of new shows being listed with the USA first broadcast dates.

Am sure this is being looked into at the moment.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Steve5424 said:


> I think there are still a fewe bugs in the system with some first broadcast dates of new shows being listed with the USA first broadcast dates.


That was always a problem with the S1 units


----------

